
Omnidrive CEO Nik Cubrilovic: We're Not Dead. Again. - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/omnidrive_ceo_nik_cubrilovic_responds.php
======
jyu
Clay (angel investor) states, "Why did Omnidrive fail in my opinion? Something
strange can happen in the valley and I think Nik got trapped by it completely.
Too many parties, too many conferences, too much working between 1-4am, not
enough working normal business hours, too much socializing, not enough focus,
no business development, and not enough follow up and delivery."

If true, this is more a lack of self-discipline and prioritizing than the "SF
effect."

------
mynameishere
There have got to be thousands of online storage companies. Why does this
particular one get write-ups?

------
redorb
The SF effect itself is a lack of self discipline.

